

Google Code Now Supports User Clones for Mercurial - durin42
http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2009/10/mercurial-server-side-clone-support-for.html

======
antonovka
I very much appreciate their use of the word 'clone' instead of 'fork', and
the focus on maintaining the idea of canonical repository and project:

    
    
      User clones aren't forks, in the traditional sense,
      where a fork has little intention to contribute back
      to the original project. Rather, the entire purpose
      of a user clone is to allow users to contribute to
      projects without requiring official commit access
      permissions.
    

I was thinking of migrating some projects to github for this feature, but
instead I think I'll just switch to Mercurial on Google Code.

~~~
davidw
Yes, this is a really important point. A lot of the "OMG git is so cool" early
adopters seemed to go off on how great forking things is without making this
critical distinction between a 'code' fork' and a 'project' fork. The first is
simply a technical thing - the latter is a human thing.

Indiscriminately creating random project forks without contributing back is
"bad open source citizenship".

------
gcb
github killer?

~~~
gecko
Given that GitHub goes after Git users, and Google Code supports only
Mercurial, I somewhat doubt it. I'd be more concerned for Bitbucket--and even
there, even after the outages, Bitbucket is simply a _vastly_ superior product
to Google Code for 99% of users, in my opinion.

